# What happened to Crisco



## skeffinr (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been baking pies for years and most recently I found it difficult to roll out the dough that I made using Crisco Shortning.  With the removal of trans fat the dough seems to break apart.  NEED HELP trying to figure out how to resolve the issue!


----------



## colleen430 (May 25, 2010)

i have heard that some generic brands still have the trans fat. Ck makes a good product, if you have a local cake supply store, try them, otherwise you can order it online, anything thats high ratio.

http://www.fondantsource.com/hirash.html


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

This is late for the holiday pie frenzy, but maybe useful for someone.

Crisco changed their (solid veg shortening) formula several years ago and turned the industry upside down.

Many, many outraged posts on all the forums, until a few gifted with recipe re-writes began to share their tips for working with the new product.

High ratio shortening is expensive to use and you have to really search for info and recipes developed for using it.

I know a few bakers using it for all their solid shortening needs from cake to American BC.

For me, nothing has changed.

Lard/butter for pastry crusts cakes and such, HRS for my decorator "BC" recipes, and of course really good butter for my cooked icings.

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been using lard instead.  In Mexican markets lard is easily and affordably available.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I've never used Crisco (don't even know if it is available in the UK).

I use lard or butter when required.


----------

